# Can't hit ducks...at all



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

do you guys practice clay shooting with steel at all?


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

ajkulish said:


> do you guys practice clay shooting with steel at all?



The type of shot doesn't matter. If you can hit clays with lead you'll hit them with steel. The steel will most likely pattern a little tighter is all.


----------



## shanny161984 (Jul 29, 2014)

john warren said:


> i think, and that may be the problem...that most new guys give the bird too much lead.
> if your shot is traveling at say 1500 feet per second,,, its getting to the duck just about as fast as you pull the trigger. try cutting down your lead.


Assuming a 1500 fps shell and a duck flying at an average 50 mph across you, you would need 2.96 feet of lead at 20 yards.

But I agree, put it on them and pull the trigger.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Open up it choke to improved and shoot #4's 40yrds and under. I never got the swing through method I put it on their bill and fire or maybe a duck length ahead if it's a ways out.. Above all tho be sure of proper fit is if ur gun doesn't fit Everytime you shoot it will be off its mark..


----------



## PrickerPoint (Oct 6, 2014)

Dumb question but... What shot are you useing? 2 shot with an improved cylender choke is what I like but really I miss a lot too so definitely listen to the rest of these guys before me.

Also, are you the guy that called me a wimp for not liking to eat Merganser? Well I can say I still wouldn't like it, even if it's the only bird I have ever shot.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

You need a full choke. Hunted with a 500 20 gauge for 3 years, and my remington 870 Wingmaster is the same way. I missed a ton of ducks 2nd day of the season with my 12, went home and switched to my Full choke got a double that night.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Nuff Daddy said:


> The type of shot doesn't matter. If you can hit clays with lead you'll hit them with steel. The steel will most likely pattern a little tighter is all.


Back when they enacted the steel law, we had to adjust. Many of us were shooting infront of ducks & geese. Todays steel is even faster than it was 30 years ago. Steels range actually sucked for geese, all it did was bounce off or ruffle feathers. Lol I won't even shoot lead at skeet anymore. All my goose loads are reloaded steel in Ts, Bs or 2s running 1850 - 1950 fps.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Holy smokes 1950fps!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

They're awesome loads. Almost cheating. Lol Squeeze and feathers are instantly pushing out the other side of birds. Lol I usually go 3 for 3 on geese. Get the speed up that high and lead has nothing over steel as far as range is concerned.

Lots of testing over the years and some ruined double barrels. A cushion inside the shell is a must.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Do u ever reload or sell your reloads? I would LOVE to get my hands on some ammo like that..


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

fowlpursuit said:


> Do u ever reload or sell your reloads? I would LOVE to get my hands on some ammo like that..


Never sell. Can't imagine liability. I would imagine selling without being licensed is against the law.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Awe shucks .... That's wat I was afraid of


----------



## shanny161984 (Jul 29, 2014)

CHASINEYES said:


> Back when they enacted the steel law, we had to adjust. Many of us were shooting infront of ducks & geese. Todays steel is even faster than it was 30 years ago. Steels range actually sucked for geese, all it did was bounce off or ruffle feathers. Lol I won't even shoot lead at skeet anymore. All my goose loads are reloaded steel in Ts, Bs or 2s running 1850 - 1950 fps.


Since none else did, I'll ask. What kinda range you going for? No offense but sounds like a skybustin' setup.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Fine line between sky busting and persision long range shooting..we don't always have the luxury of birds in the dekes. If ones done his/ her homework and is proficient at pass shooting I see no issues.


----------



## shanny161984 (Jul 29, 2014)

Agreed, but makes me wonder. Again, not illegal, and don't mean any offense by it but...


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

I agree. I hate sky busters.. Especially at the managed waterfowl hunting areas.. Nothing's more dis heartening than having birds set up for your decoys passing high over the neighbors and they still light em up.. However if birds are showing zero interest in anyone's spread and are passing over a shotgun in the hands of a competent shooter can easily bag a few birds. I wish shooters would restrict them selfs to shoot within their abilities though.. As for me I've patterned 9 different shells out of 4 different chokes and have identified 4 combos with bird killing patterns and energy at 50 yrds..this is something I dare say 80% of "sky busters" don't do. Instead they practice the "spray and pray method" often times I carry a rangefinder and have witnessed groups open fire on flocks 90-100 yrds up! My calculations say no way no how does any rounds posses bird killing capabilities at that distance.. Exempt for buck shot. Lol


----------



## steelie89 (Aug 8, 2010)

pick 1 brand of steel loads and STICK WITH IT. I used to switch loads from waterfowl to upland birds. Switching loads leaves u with either a fast, or slower round that you're used to, i shoot xperts at everything, same FPS, i know how to lead everything I'm shooting at, made me a much better shot.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

shanny161984 said:


> Since none else did, I'll ask. What kinda range you going for? No offense but sounds like a skybustin' setup.


I'm not into skybusting either. I will roll geese out of the sky @ 50-60 yards. Beyond that or 70 yards is probably considered hail marry shots. I use nothing but a full choke on everything.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

bheary said:


> Holy smokes 1950fps!


 good lord,, you must have to shoot behind the birds.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

so.... how do you know how fast they travel?


----------

